# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  Xin file vecter quân cờ tướng

## tranken

Các bác giúp em với chứ em vọc trên các  trang web mà kg ra dk ạ 
Em cảm ơn trước ạ

----------

